# Pumilio stopped calling.



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

I had just bought my 1st pair of Pumilio "Salt Creek" (Bastis.) from SNDF and have had them for approx. 2 weeks now. I am EXTREMELY happy with the frogs and also with SNDF (shout out!). 
The situation: I heard no calling for maybe the 1st "work" week or so and then it happened- i heard the male calling....not constantly....but every now and then, for 2 days in a row. Then.....he STOPPED. It has been maybe 5-6 days and no calling has been heard.
Any idea why this may have happened, or what I can do (if anything) to rectify the situation?
NOTE: I realize this does not mean that he is NOT calling necessarily...but I am home alot (not by choice) and would hear him, you would think. I also tried playing a recording of another salt creek calling from youtube...but no dice.
Responses will be greatly appreciated! Talk to you soon!


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

1 more thing is that I have to re-do the substrate that my Bromeliads are in. i realize that the reason may be that there is eggs and I just cant see em' (damn deep brom. axols! haha), so should I wait? It NEEDS to get done as my Broms are not doing the best.....but I want to make a smart/educated decision on this one.
Let me know your oppinions! Thanks guys!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it possible that the humidity is not high enough? Frogs tend to call more with higher humidity, in my experience.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

I do not believe low humidity is the issue. Thank you for the input and it will be kept in mind. JP and ED made good points on both temps and humidity on the last postings. You should check it out....very informative. thank you though...Frogface.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Kris (frogface), too low humidity causes hiding and no calling/breeding activity.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay I'll look into it. Thank you both.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, likely low humidity. Based on experience in the field as well as in captive collection, it's a question of humidity and proper environment. My salt creek which have had since feb call all day, every day, unless I forget to mist.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks stemcellular (and everyone). So what % humidity do you feel is adequite?
Maybe a partial ventilation barrier (and still use the computer fan to circulate)?


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

djfergu said:


> Thanks stemcellular (and everyone). So what % humidity do you feel is adequite?
> Maybe a partial ventilation barrier (and still use the computer fan to circulate)?


From your previous post, I would venture to say yes, provide a glass top with perhaps a one inch ventilation strip. You will not be able to maintain humidity with a screen top and a fan drawing in air from the outside. 
More than likely it's the lack of humidity that is causing the silence of your male. They call when interested in breeding and without the proper humidity, they won't call.
With regard to your broms, they are quite parched looking...if your substrate were too wet, they would rot. Your broms aren't rotting, they are dehydrated and crisp.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

djfergu said:


> Thanks stemcellular (and everyone). So what % humidity do you feel is adequite?
> Maybe a partial ventilation barrier (and still use the computer fan to circulate)?


Now you're on the right track! One or two, 1" ventilation strips and a SCREENED computer fan. The fan is screened to protect your frogs. The fan should be recirculation, meaning pulling air from in the viv and putting the same air back into the viv. NOT pulling dry air into the viv, from outside of the viv.
As far as percentage of humidity, I believe Ed mentioned to not go below 60%. Ed knows his stuff. 
Honestly, a lot of us don't bother with humidity gauges. If you have a false bottom holding water, a mostly glassed in top (one or two vent strips are ok), and occasional misting, you should be fine. You should know that most humidity gauges are notoriously inaccurate anyway. Buy 10 of them and I bet they all read a little (or a lot) different.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have my 1.2 trio in a large exo terra (18 by 24) with a glass top. Mist once a day, sometimes twice.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/80100-salt-creek-chiriqui-o-pumilio-4.html


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

I have Salt creeks as well I mist every morning and my male calls immediately when I mist, I hear him throughout the day. I also have mine in a 18x18x24 with a glass top with two small drilled ventilation holes in the top. Hope your male starts calling again soon.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Tank you all. I will be doing a bit of a trial and error on what works best, but i am quite sure i am on the right path to complete success! I have incresed the humidity and have adwquate and appropriate ventilation in there now. i was gone from home overnight, so hopefully with the changes and the lack of HOME-NOISE, there was some calling while i wa gone.....and it continues. I willlet you all know my results....and if it takes anything "extra", I will be sure to share any info.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

To STEMCELLULAR and/or whomever it may concern. I have damp...actually somewhat wet substrate (mostly sphagnum and lots of microfauna/leaflitter on top) and a mistking system set up. It sprays in 10 second incriments (every 4 hours) all day....and at 8PM, for 20 seconds.
Please add your thoughts/comments on this and what you do and advice on what I should do. 
AS FAR AS my Bromeliads- I have re-done that tank for my Salt Creeks and they LOVE it!! I feel that my bromeliads will get more exposure to water this way due to the misting nozzles.....but I will DEFINATELY keep an eye out and make sure they are well hydrated. of course with a dry period during the day (on outside). Thank you all!!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

djfergu said:


> 1 more thing is that I have to re-do the substrate that my Bromeliads are in. i realize that the reason may be that there is eggs and I just cant see em' (damn deep brom. axols! haha), so should I wait? It NEEDS to get done as my Broms are not doing the best.....but I want to make a smart/educated decision on this one.
> Let me know your oppinions! Thanks guys!


What kind/s of bromeliads do you have? It could be that the bromeliad that you have in the substrate is an epiphyte and not terrestrial.

Also, I think I read in another of your threads that you are from SoCal. Where in SoCal are you at if you are? There is a large group of very knowledgeable SoCal froggers on this board.

-Christian


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

My Bromeliads are epiphytes and are built into pots in the walls of the viv.....and then a couple are NEAR the "crease" of the wall and the ground planted in little glass jars (so it should not effect thier growing). If I am wrong, please give me input. The entire tank is re-done and I have not shown it quite yet.....so i will post when i can to show you all what it looks like now. Still out of town till later today.

PS- I also plan on re-doing my R. Imitator "Intermedius" tank also. Should turn out quite nice, I hope!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

djfergu said:


> My Bromeliads are epiphytes and are built into pots in the walls of the viv.....and then a couple are NEAR the "crease" of the wall and the ground planted in little glass jars (so it should not effect thier growing). If I am wrong, please give me input.


If your bromeliads are epiphytic, I would recommend taking them out of the pits and mounting them directly to your background. Their roots will eventually grab hold and support them. Also, keeping them in the pits, you run the risk of the base of the plant "melting" due to it being too moist. Epiphytic bromeliads do best when their roots are exposed (in my experience).

Hope this helps 

-Christian


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your input. i will keep that in mind for next time Haha.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a view of the re-done Pum tank. I like the way it turned out and they seem to LOVE it. I wanted more plants, but this will have to do!


----------

